# Cool and innovative ideas



## nbwii (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi guys

I have read a number of posts where people have mentioned equipment that they have made or modified to improved to make their winemaking life easier. I was thinking it would be cool if everyone could share their inventions and innovations here. Of course if you have a design that you are going to apply for a patent for then I would understand if you don't want to share. 

Looking forward to your replies in the meanwhile, below is a link that I found for a homemade carboy cleaner. I thought it was a good idea so I made one it seems to work well although being new to the hobby I have really built up any real grime and residue to give it a real good testing. Like I said this wasn't my invention I just copied, when you go to the site it will give the name of the inventor so he gets full credit.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=1808186510&aid=3838


----------



## Putterrr (Feb 16, 2013)

Here are a couple of links to things I have done. They can be found here but are way back in the pages.

Bulk Dispensing 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/how-bulk-dispense-30352/

Easy Clean Corker mod
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/floor-corker-modification-18231/


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 16, 2013)

If you cannot afford to go into a good vacuum pump, here is a cheap alternative.

http://www.instructables.com/id/convert-a-tire-inflator-type-air-compressor-into-a/


----------



## Rocky (Feb 16, 2013)

This post is a great idea. A few weeks or months back, it was suggested to have a section on the forum listing "home made" equipment and innovative ideas. I thought it was a agreat idea but it did not seem to go anywhere. Maybe we should look at this again. A good place for it would be under "Winemaker's Tools."


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 16, 2013)

While not really fabricating anything, one of the best things I did for my cool cellar was to have a container (large storage bin or single rope basket, depending on how many carboys or buckets) to hold water and heat it with good aquarium heaters and put an aquarium pump in them. 

The water stays about 75 degrees or more this the wine will be near that temp. I cover with a silver first aid blanket.


----------



## twistedvine (Feb 16, 2013)

Love this posting. Really looking forward to all of the ideas.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 16, 2013)

I wish someone would develope a venturi device that would attach to the bottles rinsers so we could inject soap (oxy clean solution) at the same time. 

I tried one they use for chemicals when watering your garden but it did not work. I use one at work for adding chemicals and Bentonite to tanks with a large pump.


----------



## nbwii (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm glad you guys liked the idea. I really am looking forward to seeing what's out there because I can already tell that this group is not just a bunch of people who like to make wine. Its also a lot of clever and creative people with great ideas and I think that's so exciting.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 20, 2013)

Not necessarily classed as equipment, but I'd been reading some of the disaster stories involved with glass (carboys, jugs, bottles) and was wondering if anyone has found a means of protection other than going plastic. While moving some carboys around I kept bumping them together and against the block wall and I said to myself,,,, self, you're asking for trouble. After some consultation with my wiser half, it was decided that a trip to Goodwill and the purchase of several child sized sweaters would provide the perfect carboy cozy! Of course this does not eliminate the need for caution when handling but it does help keep the clanging down. Also, for the gallon jugs, old hockey stockings cut to size work great. Think safety


----------



## Grasshopper (Feb 23, 2013)

*Secondary Containers for Carboys*

Floandgary, I always keep my carboys in a secondary container such as those shown in the picture. The rectangular ones have the advantage of being able to be set side by side without taking up too much room while the round ones have the advantage of holding 10 gals so can contain the full contents if something were to happen. Both provide some degree of cushioning for the bottom of the carboys as opposed to setting them on a concrete or tile floor. They also make it easier to lift and move a full carboy over a distance. (Note I also use a black garbage liner to keep light out).

I don't know where we got the rectangular ones, possibly Staples or the like, as my wife had them for years to keep her files in when she was working. The round tubs are available from Lowes, Home Depot etc.


----------



## joea132 (Feb 24, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I wish someone would develope a venturi device that would attach to the bottles rinsers so we could inject soap (oxy clean solution) at the same time.
> 
> I tried one they use for chemicals when watering your garden but it did not work. I use one at work for adding chemicals and Bentonite to tanks with a large pump.



There's a formula for the injection orifice compared to the size and flow of your main line. Some kind of venturi effect mathematics that somebody with more time can look up!


----------



## Sudz (Mar 1, 2013)

*Carboy Dolley* 
Someone was looking for a mechanism to move around full carboys and buckets some time back. I too was having trouble with this task since my back simply wasn't up to it. So I modified a small Harbor Freight dolly with a small hand boat winch from HB to develop a tool for this.

I also brew and I can tell you that having this thing has made brewing and wine making possible for me. I simply would not have been able to deal with the weight of moving carboys without this beast. I can, by myself, now move and park a full carboy just about anywhere including counter tops. 

Since these pictures were taken, I have added some split black water hose to the vertical rails to act as a bumper guard between the hoist and a carboy. I've been using this for years without a mishap. I have heard some carboys will break at the neck and one should not lift them by the metal lift rings alone. Knock on wood... so far no problem.

Hopefully this can provide you with some ideas...

Cheers, Sudz


----------



## tonyt (Mar 1, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I wish someone would develope a venturi device that would attach to the bottles rinsers so we could inject soap (oxy clean solution) at the same time.
> 
> I tried one they use for chemicals when watering your garden but it did not work. I use one at work for adding chemicals and Bentonite to tanks with a large pump.


Dan, I use this gizmo for adding fertilizer to watering plants, should work great for adding soap to water. it's 1to16 ratio. Any decent garden supply should have them. http://www.agriculturesolutions.com/Fertilizer-Injectors/Brass-Siphon-Fertilizer-Injector-Mixer.html


----------



## olusteebus (Mar 1, 2013)

Sudz said:


> *Carboy Dolley*
> Someone was looking for a mechanism to move around full carboys and buckets some time back. I too was having trouble with this task since my back simply wasn't up to it. So I modified a small Harbor Freight dolly with a small hand boat winch from HB to develop a tool for this.
> 
> I also brew and I can tell you that having this thing has made brewing and wine making possible for me. I simply would not have been able to deal with the weight of moving carboys without this beast. I can, by myself, now move and park a full carboy just about anywhere including counter tops.
> ...



Very nice. Actually, it was me that asked that as I know a man who had to give up making wine because he had a pacemaker installed and he was getting too old. 

You can get a brewhauler and use it instead of the neck.


----------



## TahunaJR (Mar 4, 2013)

Here is a labeler I built out of scrap pieces of wood. The only thing I bought was the 4 fixed casters. It allows me to place the labels at a consistent spot on my bottles.

The labeler sits at an angle with a bottle cradled by the 4 casters. The dowel at the bottom keeps the bottle in place. I determine where I want the label and place a peg in the appropriate hole. The adjustable slider has a flexible piece of plastic that sits at a 90 degree angle to the bottle. 

All I have to do is line up the top (or bottom) of the label across the plastic line, attach the middle of the label and then roll out the sides. 

Nothing fancy, but it worked for me and at a low cost!

Joe


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Mar 4, 2013)

TahunaJR said:



> Here is a labeler I built out of scrap pieces of wood. The only thing I bought was the 4 fixed casters. It allows me to place the labels at a consistent spot on my bottles.
> 
> The labeler sits at an angle with a bottle cradled by the 4 casters. The dowel at the bottom keeps the bottle in place. I determine where I want the label and place a peg in the appropriate hole. The adjustable slider has a flexible piece of plastic that sits at a 90 degree angle to the bottle.
> 
> ...



That is really cool.


----------



## nbwii (Mar 30, 2013)

I had trouble finding a way to put my labels on straight and even then I came up with this idea. I got a short soup thermos that the bottle fit in and drew a line at the top of the of the rim with a dry erase marker and then I was good to go.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 30, 2013)

tonyt said:


> Dan, I use this gizmo for adding fertilizer to watering plants, should work great for adding soap to water. it's 1to16 ratio. Any decent garden supply should have them. http://www.agriculturesolutions.com/Fertilizer-Injectors/Brass-Siphon-Fertilizer-Injector-Mixer.html


 
Tony I missed this post. That is exactly what I have but it did not seem to dispense enough.


----------

